# Happy Birthday Tim Roberts



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ccasion13:ccasion16::wav: *Happy Birthday Tim Roberts*ccasion13:ccasion16::wav:

I wish you all the best things of this world and may be you have much success in all you future work and archery.
As our grey eminence behind the curtains I will say thank you for you good job:wink:


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

May you have a super year !!!
From all the other South Africans...

:darkbeer:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Rather late than never congrats Tim


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hope you had grate day Tim. :wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks guys. :embara: Sorry I missed this when it was first posted.  I must be getting old. :wink2:

:cheers: to all. :cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Happy birthday, Dude.....*

and enough talk of getting "old" mate. have a good one:darkbeer: or two er or three:zip:. Oh and by the way love your home page, it rocks......No signs of aging there:wink:

ccasion1::band::wav::icon_kingf moderatersccasion16:may you have an AWESOME day........



Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

spatan said:


> and enough talk of getting "old" mate. have a good one:darkbeer: or two er or three:zip:. Oh and by the way love your home page, it rocks......No signs of aging there:wink:
> 
> ccasion1::band::wav::icon_kingf moderatersccasion16:may you have an AWESOME day........
> 
> ...


Thank you. 

And in case I forget, go Wallabies.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Wallibies.....???*

Who are they? I heard somewhere...Maybe I'm wrong. That they were looking to field a mixed gender side. Ya thats it... they were looking for some interested dudes.:zip::wink:

This is the day after, mate so all gloves are off:wink: Hope this doesnt ruin our friendship 

Stay strong, shoot straight.....:wink:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

The way they've been playing, you may well be right. :sad:

:box: We'll survive.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*We know the feeling.....*

When our team of choice plays badly we also go into morning as a nation. Personally I am more interested in my archery game than how the our national sides play. When my Dad was alive he kept us watching and shouting absurdities at the ref especailly if he was Australian:wink:. He also kept us (sons) upto date with what was potting scores wise, but since his passing its been quite quiet on that side of things, although my "little brother" seems to be following in our late fathers foot steps.

Anyway as long as the..... now how should I put this? As long as there's an Assie side out there, willing to offer up life and limb:rapture: for their country on the rugby field, We will happily continue to ablige:hungry:, some lessons are hard learned.....

Have a great weekend Tim:rockhard:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Thank you Spatan. Have a great weekend yourself and enjoy the shooting. :archery:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Shot a Fita this weekend.....*

Had to fight everything...The timing was out on the bow as I had changed the Buss cable, the night before to try get the draw lenth down. But it seemed to lengthend it instead

My stabilizer gave up its final ghost during the first practice arrows.

Battled against all the odds, but endured to the end.Ordered a doinker 30" to replace the old one which I have now cut down to a 12''er 

I Turned 37 years old today so thats right Im also a Gemini:zip: So thought I'd spoil myself and sort out my Mojo for its new owner and place an order for the new pse moneymaker and X Force LD to test, then I will choose the best for me:wink: so I had a good "me" day. 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

